# GENTIC CODE BROKEN



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting but how would this fit into
the "biological beekeeping" concept???

Isn't future genetic manipulation the
ultimate interference with biology??


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Simply identifing wich genes help with varroa tollerance could help with bee breeding, without haveing to make FrankenBees. At least one would think???


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Simply knowing how the genes can affect each other, their location and what they do can play a big part. It may also give us a better understanding of what traits really give rise to resistance and how to appropriately select for them. 

For example, Sue Cobey has noticed that if you select too strongly for hygenic behavior the bees tend to get more aggressive. Her hypothosis is that the genes for each of these traits are located close to each other on the chromosomes. More research with the genetic code could shed more light on exactly how related they are and how to more effectively select for one and not the other.

Also, a better understaning of varroa resistance itself and what mechanisms are actually at play may give us better tools for selection. (Currently some selection tools like counting mite levels can result in selecting the less resistant hive. A more recent study showed that selecting on mite levels alone simply selected hives with less brood (and thus less productive) and had little to do with resistance)

Of course at some level even our selecting of breeders and II is genetic manipulation and unnatural. But I'm not suggesting we start messing directly with the code (though glow in the dark bees would look cool in an observation hive. )

Interesting side note: We did a live bee show this year in a screened tent at the county fair. I was surprised how many people though the numbered blue dot on the back of the queen might have been there naturally. That would be a usefull trick









-Tim

[ October 27, 2006, 12:38 PM: Message edited by: tarheit ]


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah I'm giving up eggs, meat, dairy, wheat , corn, potatos, squash, beans, peppers, eggplant and all yeast products because these organisms have been genetically manipulated for over 10,000 years. Oh, and perscription drugs also because they are developed in and tested on genetically inbred lab animals. Come to think, I won't reproduce either, because this would involve mate selection and might alter the genetic fate of future generations. Now my car, telephone, sneakers, and jet turbines are O.K. because they couldn't possible affect society or future generations. Those Amish....they are just so crazy.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I positied the point just for thought.
Personally, I fing little wrong with
genetic engineering if monitored and
tested at the level it should be.


----------

